# Rockport Texas Info Needed



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

TexasCopperhead fishes around Seadrift out of his Ankona Copperhead. Seadrift is about an hour south of rockport. 

There are plenty of places around Rockport, that you can get to without a tunnel.


----------



## joshrebel00 (Jan 12, 2010)

I live in Portland which is about 30 min south of Rockport. And seadrift is a bout 30 min north of Rockport on San Antonio bay. Rockport has some nice fishing year round. I would look at a flats boat, something like a shallow sport or a microskiff, just something you can get shallow. Having a shallow draft would come in handy if you decide to fish Redfish Bay. During the winter copano bay is good for trout, cause it holds alot of heat in the mud. I fish around rockport all time time, either in Copano Bay or Aransass Bay. Redfish and aranssas bays would be the only places to worry about shallow spots, becareful with the oyster reefs in copano, they can do havoc to a prop. If you decide to retire down here you would love rockport.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info - I appreciate it!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Corpus Fishing.com includes fishing info around the Rockport area. Tunnel is not absolutely necessary as there are more and more of us that have Gheenoes and do just fine. Lots and lots of waters to choose from including Port Bay, Mission River, St. Charles Bay as well as those already mentioned. Only a short drive to some fresh water fishing as well(Coleto Creek, Texana, Choke Canyon).
There are some good deals to be found in real estate right now as well.
Good luck!
Newspaper is: Rockport Pilot with online edition and Corpus Christi Caller Times with online edition.
There is also a very active and informative group with a lot of info at the Rockport Fulton Chamber of Commerce/Visitor Center.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for the helpful info! I have a Towee Boats Rivermaster 16 & most of the guys in our NGTO Group have Gheenos so my boat might work well down there. I really appreciate the info as it looks like a good possibility that we might transfer down there. Any thoughts on Houston? There is a big lake there that my wife keeps showing me, but (of course) fresh water... :-[


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Houston is a great city. You are close to some very good fishing. Lots of good marshes, and grass flats in the Galveston bay complex.

I would recommend settling on the south side of the city in the clear lake/league city area. League City is were my wife an I live.


----------



## Tom_Bulger (Feb 21, 2011)

Wife and I retired to Rockport 10 years ago. Never looked back.
My first boat here was a 15' scooter with a tunnel, graduated to a 21' bay boat tunnel. Bay boat rides nice and is great for loading my kayak to fish distant places, but the bay boat drafts too much water and is too heavy for my type of fishing (by myself stuck on some mud). Presently selling my boat to purchase a micro skiff. 
Send me a message if you want more info.
Tom


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

There's good finshing throughout the area. I recommend you contact Dave at Swan Point Landing in Rockport. This is the premier fly shop in the area, Dave can put you in contact with a variety people with different boat hulls along the coast.


----------



## David_Estes (Mar 24, 2014)

I was born and raised in Rockport, I remember when we got the first WAL-MART!!!!!   Life was better after that!!!!  Sorry got on a tangent...  Copano and Aransas Bays is very large and can get very rough and dangers are many. Pick your days or fish a larger boat. That being said, Their are 100s of smaller bays ans coves that offer protection from the wind and chop, You could easily fish 365 days a year.  Redfish bay and flats hold reds and trout in the summer months, Sheepshead a plenty on the reefs when water cools off. Spring flounder in Newcomes Bend.  Any size boat or no boat at all will do.  If you do get a Big Fast TH take a local fishing, There are lots of very shallow reefs, bars, and old WELL STEMS (4" STEEL PIPE) just below the surface just waiting to jump up and Bite your new shiny Gel Coat....


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I live in Houston, and have for the last 34 years....after moving from the Frozen North.  I fully concur that, if you were to move here, Clear Lake and parts South would put you on some fine salt water ...both deep and flats..... fishing easily.

If she is looking at Lake Conroe, let it be known that that is one tough freshwater fishing lake, at least for me. Lake Fayette, 80 miles North West of Houston is a far better fishery, IMHO.

I suggest that you first decide if you want a big city...Houston..OR....a smaller city with lots of amenities..Corpus Christi...OR...an even smaller place...Rockport...

Before I retired, I had some great customer/clients who were forced to move back to the big city due to the need for access to full fledged medical care. Unfortunately, it is a factor when picking WHERE to retire. 


rich 

p.s. The Galveston bay complex (third largest in the US) is 525 square miles of water. You have access to shallow flats (your present boat or a Gheenoe type would do fine..) all the way up to off shore. Big boats..small boats, there is a place for all of them somewhere in that 525 mile tract.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Also, Clear Lake is where NASA is located...and the astronauts all lived in the general area. Prices should be down, since the close-down of our space program.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Rich - thanks for that - very informative. Coming to that area still a possibility!


----------



## ryanrgold (Jul 15, 2013)

forget about the upper/middle Texas coast...go all the way down to the lower laguna madre...the flats down there are on par with what you see in the bahamas...minus the bonefish of course. 

instead...we have lady fish...which fight harder and jump like a tarpon. oh yeah...we also have fat and common snook in the lower reaches of the laguna as well. its sight fishing at its finest, and the water/flats are like nothing else in the world.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Great suggestion - I will check that out!!!


----------

